# How to get password from registry



## usmanalee

heyy..does any1 know how to get password from windows registry..i,ve been trying this for the last 6 months but couldn't do it..my bro knows all of the stuff and he checks everyhting...he oesnt tel me..so i was juss wondering if u guyz could lemme know the procedure....

Thankss.

Ali..


----------



## rkselby98

Welcome, can you tell me why the computer is password protected and why we should disreguard your brothers wishes first?

Not trying to be smart about this but would like to know why I would want to explain this to you.

I am sure he has a reason....


----------



## brendandonhu

I dont think that the password is stored in the registry. If it is, it would be encrypted, although there are hundreds of brute forcers available for windows passwords that would work. Before giving you one I would also like to know why you would want to do this?


----------



## rebeljoe7

Hey, I know this isn't my thread but I would like to know how to retrieve passwords from the registry, as well. I don't have any particular reason, I've just been learning a lot more about my computer lately and it sounds interesting. If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to learn more. Thanks and take care.


----------



## pgriffet

AFAIK, they are encrypted. You can find them with special tools maybe but I don't know them. There are well tools to show passwords behind the ***** in IE or other screens.

Pierre.


----------



## Davey7549

First off people passwords are stored in .pwl files with high encryption for a reason, they are not stored in the registry. Here at TSG we do not advocate mentioning any software that will crack password encryption since we do not advocate any cracking nor do we know the reason one wants to bypass or crack a password. The original creator of this thread did not explain why they wanted to bypass the password thus will not receive any advise either way. Please do not pursue any more exploration into this subject or thread will be closed.

Dave


----------

